# Australia for kids



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While the idea of moving to Australia can be daunting for adults you may have a family you need to consider and life for kids in Australia. We will now take a look at the different elements of life in Australia and what it might mean for your children and your family as a whole. [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia for kids...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

